# End Of Season Maintenance



## Manchester_Fan (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate to list this topic while summer is still in full swing, but forewarned is forearmed!







My 298RE is parked on a seasonal site and will be stored on the site for the snow season as well. As a newbie, I am wondering what maintenance needs to be performed at the end of the season (other than winterizing plumbing). Are there any roof, slide, wheel, AC, Furnace, gaskets or other items that need attention prior to the winter?


----------



## jimc (Jun 8, 2011)

Manchester_Fan said:


> I hate to list this topic while summer is still in full swing, but forewarned is forearmed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We store ours on a gravel pad next to our driveway. Other than the winterizing, here's a list of other things I do: 1) treat all the seals with a foam seal treatment, treat the tires with a UV protection treatment, cover the tires, wash it and wax, wash the roof and apply roof treatment, make sure the tires are properly inflated, keep the roof vents about 1/3 of the way open (we have MAX Airs on both vents), and we cover the entire unit. I know there are two different points of view on whether or not to cover, but we've always covered. If I have the time, I will also re-wax the shower, toilet, and sinks (I use paste Turtle Wax). We love our 298RE. Have you made any MODs to yours?

jimc


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

In addition to giving the camper a bath, here are some things that we do:
Make sure all food stock for rodents (food, soap, etc...) are removed.
Clean the awning with a bleach/simply green mix.
Remove the battery and put on to a maintainer (check water level).
Check for any gaps/holes that the pesky mice will find (not that I have any experience with this







).
Drain all fluids, blow lines, add anti-freeze.
Drain water heater.
Make sure the gray and black tanks are clean.
Remove floor grilles and vacuum the ductwork.

And most importantly, ask the weather and time gods to bring everyone an early and nice spring!

bbwb


----------



## jimc (Jun 8, 2011)

jimc said:


> I hate to list this topic while summer is still in full swing, but forewarned is forearmed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We store ours on a gravel pad next to our driveway. Other than the winterizing, here's a list of other things I do: 1) treat all the seals with a foam seal treatment, treat the tires with a UV protection treatment, cover the tires, wash it and wax, wash the roof and apply roof treatment, make sure the tires are properly inflated, keep the roof vents about 1/3 of the way open (we have MAX Airs on both vents), and we cover the entire unit. I know there are two different points of view on whether or not to cover, but we've always covered. If I have the time, I will also re-wax the shower, toilet, and sinks (I use paste Turtle Wax). We love our 298RE. Have you made any MODs to yours?

jimc
[/quote]

One other thing I forgot...we fill the camper with Bounce dryer sheets. We live in a heavily wooded area and the dry sheets are suppose to keep the little buggers (mice, etc.) out. So far, have never had a problem.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Bounce sheets work nicely. We put out a whole bunch before putting baby to sleep in late October or November, and have not had critters (knock on wood).

We've learned from several OBers to NEVER, EVER use moth balls to keep out the critters. It works, BUT the smell will linger forever. It gets in the carpeting, the upholstery, the fabric window treatments, the bedding, etc., etc. Disasterous.

Some folks put moth balls on the ground around the tires and the tongue jack base, and that seemed to work and the smell was kept outside.


----------



## Manchester_Fan (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone - some really great info (again) here!









I was wondering about treating the roof - in another posting I noticed debate about walk/don't walk on the roof. What do you all do to treat it?

I assume that most of the gaps/holes will be underneath where the belly covering meets frame, hoses, drains, etc. Would expanding spray foam insulation be a good option there? Any other notable "gap" areas?

As far as MODS, I have not done very many - been busy spending every weekend in the trailer and enjoying it! (29 nights so far!) I have added satellite radio, and have turned the table legs 90 degrees, but that is about it. Was worried about making MODS while under warranty...next year is the year of the MOD! I have seen a few posted here that look awesome!

Thanks everyone!

Tom


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

For moth balls, I took empty coffee cans and punched holes all around the sides a few inches down from the top. Empty moth balls in them, replace the plastic cap and stick them under the camper by the wheels. Get the odor deterent without the lingering odor in the camper. Be careful with dryer sheets; some mice like to use them as bedding.

Remove your TV if you live in a cold area.

I also keep a rubbermaid container filled with a bag of charcoal briquets in the camper whenever we are not using it. Soaks up some moisture and odors while in storage.


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

We have added screens to our floor vents to keep most of the debris out of the duct work. It has worked fairly well. We store our 298RE under cover with other TT. We have been happy to keep it out of the winter weather. We wash, wax, treat tires, clean the inside, drain fluids and add anti-freeze. The dryer sheets have worked for us too. Good camping while we can!


----------

